
Covid-19 in graphs: an open source site - theojulienne
https://covid.graphics/
======
salamanderman
I'm confused why everything keeps reporting mortality rate as (#deaths /
#confirmed_cases). People are confirmed cases for a while before the outcome
is known. Shouldn't it be (#deaths / (#deaths + #recovered))? I mean, that
would imply the mortality rate is around 13%, which would be awful, but the
math makes more sense to me. Are the values for #recovered so suspect that
they aren't worth using at all?

------
salamanderman
Whoa, so the US is rising faster than any other country is or has risen? Am I
reading that "Top 10 countries by confirmed cases (from point of over 100
cases)" graph correctly?

~~~
acqq
Yes. One of the reasons could be that US for a while practically didn't have
tests, after deciding to not use what the rest of the world already had:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/early-coronavirus-cdc-
tests-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/early-coronavirus-cdc-tests-
distinguish-covid-water-2020-3)

but also the US president tweeting just two weeks ago, March 9:

"So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between
27,000 and 70,000 per year. _Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on._
At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 deaths.
Think about that!"

and day later said:

"And we’re prepared, and we’re doing a great job with it. And it will go away.
Just stay calm. It will go away."

[https://www.factcheck.org/2020/03/trumps-statements-about-
th...](https://www.factcheck.org/2020/03/trumps-statements-about-the-
coronavirus/)

If it makes you feel better (it shouldn't), in the UK the politicians hoped in
"herd immunity" to magically solve their problems:

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/mar/15/epidem...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/mar/15/epidemiologist-
britain-herd-immunity-coronavirus-covid-19)

Such a negligence.

------
magwa101
logarithmically? please

